# My birth-day burl.



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Some of you know it's my b-day. And some of you said to take it easy and do something nice for yourself. Some suggested I get a new lathe. 
Well there's no new lathe, bandsaw, table saw, or what have you. 
So I decided to treat myself to a nice little burl.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

My phone messed up. 
So my neighbor has this tree stump in his yard for a long time and it was cut to the ground. 
After all this time I realized it was a burl sticking out. Kinda like a zit. Lol
So I asked him if I could dig it up? He said sure have at it. He said why would you go threw the trouble? I said its a wood thing, you wouldn't understand. 
So here we go for my b-day. He said he thinks it a Russian olive tree. I don't know, but I can't wait to cut it up. 
Time for pics. 









Here's the little pimple. 









Digging and digging. 









It's been about 2 hrs at this point. I was thinking, what did I get myself into. 









So I decided to get smart. So I hooked to the truck. And you know what's next?









After I got it out I took home to pressure wash all the dirt off. 
Now I'll let it dry. Happy b-day to me. Lol
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Happy burl day to you. :laughing:

Nice job, looks like a decent size burl. Looking forward to the future pictures.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Dave. Now I have to figure out what's the best way to cut this up. 
I'm not looking to cut it up for blanks for a lathe, but was thinking of cutting in half to make two burl cap side tables. What's your thought. Just want to do what's best.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Since you do not have a lathe, how about cutting down the middle and make the two halves into tables with flat top, but the thickness and shape of the half burl?

If the pressure washer can expose some of the character of the edge, this may be a different rustic, than just cutting a slab out of the burl.

The attachment of the legs may be interesting.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea that's what I was thinking of doing. Cut it in half like with the length of the burl? As if I was flat sawing? Or cutting it across the grain? Not sure if that makes sense.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Yea that's what I was thinking of doing. Cut it in half like with the length of the burl? As if I was flat sawing? Or cutting it across the grain? Not sure if that makes sense.


Yes, and I mis-read the earlier post. I read cap and for some reason thought cookie.

Cutting in half would be a very interesting shape. Now you just need to think about some legs which will do the shape and character justice.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea it would be a cap. Like cutting a ball in half. There's a lot of roots coming out of it. Hopefully some others will chime in and give some more pointers. 
Thanks for your help Dave.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I'd say that was a very nice birthday present to give your neighbor! 

That looks like it has potential. You might cut thought the center from top to bottom and if it looks as nice as you hoped resaw veneers that could be used for table tops. 

Nice score!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Happy birthday buddy!!!!! Is it a boy or a burl? :blink::laughing:
Hope you had a great day man.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Shop Dad said:


> I'd say that was a very nice birthday present to give your neighbor!
> 
> That looks like it has potential. You might cut thought the center from top to bottom and if it looks as nice as you hoped resaw veneers that could be used for table tops.
> 
> Nice score!


Thanks for the tip on re-sawing for veneer but I don't have a band saw, only chain saw.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Oh almost forgot pics of All the dirt and mud washed off.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

nice man. happy birthday.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Got an idea for ya.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Can't wait to see what is inside. I am new to this burl stuff and amazed that something that looks like that can look so cool on the inside. I guess they saying is true, never judge a book by its cover, or never judge a burl by its bark. I know the last part was a reach.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Got an idea for ya.


Oh yea. I'm listening.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow. 
I didn't get a burl for my birthday!

Cut her straight in 1/2. the cut is the tops of small stands, 2 each.
Clean it up by de-barking and removing roots. Add 3 legs to each one. Now you have 2 stands shaped like cut in 1/2 basketballs.

How big is it?
Russian Olive?
Hmmm interesting. 

I think we need a new hobby. Burl Hunters.(The TV Show).


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Belated Happy BURL-day :laughing::laughing::laughing:. Nice find:thumbsup::thumbsup: Don't feel bad....I work alot of my birthdays:yes::yes: I'm just so HAPPY and BLESSED the Lord gave me another day with friends and WOOD:icon_smile::icon_smile:.
Don't get all involved and forget our updates on the pics. I can't wait to see the inside. You have a tough decision on cutting. Do as I do sometimes.....make a decision...cut it....live with it...change it if needed next time:blink::shifty::shifty:.
Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------

